# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Protestantë apo të Krishterë?

## thunder

Të gjithë ortodoksëve, katolikëve dhe protestantëve të forumit desha tiu shtroj një pyetje: 

A a konsideroni veten *së pari* ortodoksë/katolikë/protestantë apo *së pari* të krishterë? Dmth, cili identitet ka më shumë rëndësi për ju, ai i fesë së trashëguar, apo ai i besimit në Jezus Krishtin (në se besoni në Jezus Krishtin)? 

Në se do tju thuhej se ortodoksia/katolicimi/protestantizmi nuk ka të bëjë me kishën e krishterë të hershme, me krishtërimin original, si do të përgjigjeshit? 

Pres vetëm një përcaktim se si e shihni jetën e krishterë brenda të të qënit ortodoks /'katolik'/'protestant'. Nuk dua shkrime të gjata boshe, libra të tërë të copy-paste-uar  mbi vërtetësine e ortodoksisë/katolicizmit/protestantizmit dhe gabimet e rrymave të tjera të krishtera. Dua vetëm një përgjigje të thjeshte, nga zemra, se si e pajtoni ortodoksinë me krishtërimin në jetën tuaj.

Sa për sqarim, e bëj këtë pyetje sepse vetë jam kundër ndarjeve fetare të të krishterëve. Fatkeqësisht këto ndarje janë shumë të theksuara në këtë forum qëkur krietari inë Albo vendosi me dhunë përçarjen virtuale të të krishterëve shqiptarë. Unë besoj se pavarësisht se shumë njerez janë të rreshtuar në ushtritë fetare të imponuara nga forca e ndikime të huaja, ne mund të marrim Jezus Krishtin si bazë të përbashkët.

----------


## Peniel

> Të gjithë protestanëve të forumit desha tiu shtroj një pyetje: 
> 
> A a konsideroni veten së pari protestantë apo së pari të krishterë? Dmth, cili identitet ka më shumë rëndësi për ju, ai i fesë së trashëguar, apo ai i besimit në Jezus Krishtin (në se besoni në Jezus Krishtin)? 
> 
> Në se do tju thuhej se protestantizmi nuk ka të bëjë me kishën e krishterë të hershme, me krishtërimin original, si do të përgjigjeshit? 
> 
> Pres vetëm një përcaktim se si e shihni jetën e krishterë brenda të të qënit protestant. Nuk dua shkrime të gjata boshe, libra të tërë të copy-paste-uar  mbi vërtetësine e protestantizmit dhe gabimet e rrymave të tjera të krishtera. Dua vetëm një përgjigje të thjeshte, nga zemra, se si e pajtoni të qenët protestantë me të qënët të krishterë në jetën tuaj.
> 
> Sa për sqarim, e bëj këtë pyetje sepse vetë jam kundër ndarjeve fetare të të krishterëve. Fatkeqësisht këto ndarje janë shumë të theksuara në këtë forum qëkur krietari inë Albo vendosi me dhunë përçarjen virtuale të të krishterëve shqiptarë. Unë besoj se pavarësisht se shumë njerez janë të rreshtuar në ushtritë fetare të imponuara nga forca e ndikime të huaja, ne mund të marrim Jezus Krishtin si bazë të përbashkët.




Thunder



Ke hapur nje teme te cilen personalisht do ta diskutoja sepse nuk jane sqaruar mire gjerat ketu ne kete nenforum.


Protestantet, (me sa di sepse nuk jam marre shume me kete ceshtje por di aq sa me duhet) ka qene nje levizje qe ka fillimet me Luterin i cili protestoi per shkak te mesimit te kishes katolike. Nuk njoh personalisht kishe sot qe te jete ndjekese e mesimeve te Luterit. Nuk e kuptoj pse akoma sot kishat ungjillore quhen protestante kur ato nuk jane ndjekese te mesimeve te Luterit por bazohen ne Ungjill dhe nuk protestojne ndaj dickaje. 


Persa i perket pyetjeve te tua.

1- Une personalisht ndihem i krishtere 100% dhe jo protestant. Ndihem 100% i krishtere sepse besoj ne Krishtin qe eshte shpetimtari dhe Zoti i jetes sime. Prortestantizmi nuk ze asnje vend ne jeten time. Dhe nuk kam nje fe te trasheguar nga dikush.


2- Persa i perket kesaj ceshtjeje do te duhej nje analize e tere dhe nuk e di nese dikush e ka bere qe te te jape ty nje pergjigje te kenaqeshme. Per mendimin tim asnje nga doktrinat e krishtera qe ekzistojne sot, nuk ka arritur te jete nje kopje e vertete e kishes se pare.




Nuk e di se sa te qarta do te jene per ty keto pergjigje por keshtu ndihem dhe ky eshte mendimi  im personal i krijuar nga jeta ime personale me Krishtin.



Nen Hirin,

ns

----------


## toni77_toni

> Të gjithë katolikëve të forumit desha tiu shtroj një pyetje: 
> 
> A a konsideroni veten së pari katolikë apo së pari të krishterë? Dmth, cili identitet ka më shumë rëndësi për ju, ai i fesë së trashëguar, apo ai i besimit në Jezus Krishtin (në se besoni në Jezus Krishtin)? 
> 
> Në se do tju thuhej se katoliçizmi nuk ka të bëjë me kishën e krishterë të hershme, me krishtërimin original, si do të përgjigjeshit? 
> 
> Me këtë nuk pres reagime fetarësh të zellshëm, por vetëm një përcaktim se si e shihni jetën e krishterë brenda të të qënit katolik. Nuk dua shkrime të gjata boshe, libra të tërë të copy-paste-uar  mbi vërtetësine e katoliçizmit dhe gabimet e rrymave të tjera të krishtera. Dua vetëm një përgjigje të thjeshte, nga zemra, se si e pajtoni të qenët katolikë me të qënët të krishterë në jetën tuaj.
> 
> Sa për sqarim, e bëj këtë pyetje sepse vetë jam kundër ndarjeve fetare të të krishterëve. Fatkeqësisht këto ndarje janë shumë të theksuara në këtë forum qëkur krietari inë Albo vendosi me dhunë përçarjen virtuale të të krishterëve shqiptarë. Unë besoj se pavarësisht se shumë njerez janë të rreshtuar në ushtritë fetare të imponuara nga forca e ndikime të huaja, ne mund të marrim Jezus Krishtin si bazë të përbashkët.





*Un personalisht ndihem së pari i krishterë, por që përmes Kishës katolike.*


*Ndërsa lidhur me pytjen e juaj:* "Në se do tju thuhej se katoliçizmi nuk ka të bëjë me kishën e krishterë të hershme, me krishtërimin original, si do të përgjigjeshit? 

*Ajo që ti thua nuk është e vertetë, kisha katolike trashigon besimin e kishes së krishterëve të hershme dhe në besojmen thuhet; Besoj në kishen shenjëte Katolike dhe apostolike...". Në Kishen katolike predikohet Bibla në sejcilen meshë shenjte, ndahet buka dhe kelku dhe predikohet Jezusi Zot, kisha pagëzon në emër të Atit e te Birit e Shpirtit Shenjët. Perdor kemin e shumë e shumë që nuk dua të i spjegoj në këtë rast. Te e fundit asnjëra nuk ka rendesi sa ajo qe kisha katolike perdikon dhe beson Jezusin Zot në nder të Hyjit At.*



*Kjo që ti thua;* "(nëse besoni në Jezus Krishtin)?"!! 

*Për mua është sa e quditshme aq edhe qesharake, si mundet dikush të vejë në pikpytje këtë, jo, asesi, njeriu që ka njohuri, nëse vetëm njëher je shkue në Kishen ktolike, ki mundur të kuptojshë përmes predikimit besimin e sajë, apo këtë ke mundur edhe permes transmetimeve mediale sepse në shumë raste është transmetuar në medjat tona. Mund bëhet se nuk ja ke vu veshin, apo këtë thënje e ki mbeshtetur te ndonjë "katolik" në emër por që nuk njef atë që thirret, e nese është ashtu atëher duhet sqaruar se dallojnë Kisha dhe besimtari. 
Ndersa, në anën tjetër,  të sqaroj se kisha katolike e fillon dhe e mbaron meshen  në emër të Atit e të Birit e Shirtit Shenët, dhe predikon Jezusin Alfa dhe Omega. mendoj se mjafton sa për sqarim pa humbur kohë*



*Ndersa lidhur me atë kur thua:* "Fatkeqësisht këto ndarje janë shumë të theksuara në këtë forum qëkur krietari inë Albo vendosi me dhunë përçarjen virtuale të të krishterëve shqiptarë". 

*As këtu nuk pajtoj, e vertetë është se kishat janë të ndara, por nuk janë të ndara në thelb dhe në rrënjë, ka disa dallime të vocrra por që edhe kishat e tjera të krishtera kan thuaj se të njëjtin besim; Biblen-Krishtin Zot, Trininë, buken dhe kelkun, pagëzimin e keshtu me radhë. Shtylla e besimit e të krishterëve është; lindja e Jezusit dhe vetdijesimi perse erdhi Jezusi në botë, predikimi jeta dhe veprat e Jezusit, vuajtjet dhe vdekja e Jezusit në kryq, ringjallja dhe ngritja e Jezusit në qiellë, ardhja e Jezusit përsëri, shpresa dhe besimi në jetën e amshuar...e keshtu me radhë, këtë e kan predikuar dishepujt e Jezusit dhe sot keshtu predikojnë dhe besojnë kishat e të krishterëve. Ketu nuk ka dallime te medha.*



*[I]Ndersa sa i perket perqarjes, nuk mendoj se ka perqarje, por te krishteret jan transparent dhe debatojnë pa dorza, nëse debatojmë dhe ka rreplika nuk mendoj se ka perqarje, un vet shkruaj shumë her te komuniteti protestan dhe ta them te verteten shumë mirë më presin.


Pra edhe njëher; un jam i krishterë përmes kishes së shenjëte katolike dhe apostolike. 

I rrespektoj kishat tjera të krishtera dhe besoj në predikimet e tyre, në mësimet dhe predikime e tyre shofë se janë frymë shenjte. Prej të gjitha kishave të tjera e rrespektoj dhe e dua në veqanti atë protestane. - Shumë më pelqen.[/I]*

*toni77*

----------


## Shtegtari

*Vetem i krishtere,sepse i perkas krishtit*

Sgirusht,qe Prostetantizmi s'ka te beje fare me Kishen e heshme. Ai eshte nje shpikje njerezore.

----------


## tom pullings

> Të gjithë katolikëve të forumit desha tiu shtroj një pyetje: 
> 
> A a konsideroni veten së pari katolikë apo së pari të krishterë? Dmth, cili identitet ka më shumë rëndësi për ju, ai i fesë së trashëguar, apo ai i besimit në Jezus Krishtin (në se besoni në Jezus Krishtin)? 
> 
> Në se do tju thuhej se katoliçizmi nuk ka të bëjë me kishën e krishterë të hershme, me krishtërimin original, si do të përgjigjeshit? 
> 
> Me këtë nuk pres reagime fetarësh të zellshëm, por vetëm një përcaktim se si e shihni jetën e krishterë brenda të të qënit katolik. Nuk dua shkrime të gjata boshe, libra të tërë të copy-paste-uar  mbi vërtetësine e katoliçizmit dhe gabimet e rrymave të tjera të krishtera. Dua vetëm një përgjigje të thjeshte, nga zemra, se si e pajtoni të qenët katolikë me të qënët të krishterë në jetën tuaj.
> 
> Sa për sqarim, e bëj këtë pyetje sepse vetë jam kundër ndarjeve fetare të të krishterëve. Fatkeqësisht këto ndarje janë shumë të theksuara në këtë forum qëkur krietari inë Albo vendosi me dhunë përçarjen virtuale të të krishterëve shqiptarë. Unë besoj se pavarësisht se shumë njerez janë të rreshtuar në ushtritë fetare të imponuara nga forca e ndikime të huaja, ne mund të marrim Jezus Krishtin si bazë të përbashkët.


me falni, por do citoj Dostoevskin. Problemi i shtruar keshtu eshte problem idiot, pra problem qe nuk ka lidhe me realitetin, pra problem pa zgjidhje praktike.

----------


## inscrite

Meqenese shkruaj ne kete forum, po i pergjigjem edhe une pyetjes tende. 

Nuk mendoj se ne jeten time te krishtere ka ndonje fe te trasheguar, cilado qofte ajo, ndaj nuk ekziston rreziku qe t’i dal ne mbrojtje ndonje feje. U quajta e krishtere sepse i besova Krishtit, jo se u perfshiva ne ndonje grupim fetar, aq me pak prej trashegimie. 

Emerimi qe mund t’i behet kishave te rilindura te ngjashme me kishen ku jam si kisha protestante, apo te fese protestante, nuk eshte i sakte. Mendoj se kisha te mirefillta protestante jane ato luterane sot ne bote. Nder kishat e tjere qe nuk i perkasin grupimeve katolik-ortodoks, ka kaq shume larmi, sa eshte e veshtire t’i perkufizosh si thjesht protestante, apo te kerkosh te gjesh ndryshimet mes tyre dhe kishave te para. Megjithese ato shpesh i quajne te tilla per t’i dalluar nga dy te parat.

Ne kishen time nuk e shohim jeten tone te krishtere brenda te qenit protestant, ka vellezer e motra qe mund te mos kene lexuar apo degjuar rreth kesaj levizjeje, ndoshta as nuk do te te thoshin dot se ku konsiston ajo. Jemi kishe e rilindur, e mbjelle nga vellezer qe Zoti ua vuri ne zemer te perhapin Fjalen e Tij. I shqyrtojme Shkrimet dhe kerkojme te jemi si kishat e para. Mendoj se jemi aq me te ngjashme me to, sa me teper ka dashuri per Zotin dhe per njeri tjetrin mes nesh.  

Ne parim edhe une do te isha kunder ndarjeve qe jane bere ne forum. por ndoshta nga ana praktike shmang diskutime te kota mes mendjeve fetare, kurse sa per ata qe jane ne nje mendje dhe zemer ne besim, s’ka forum qe mund t’i ndaje, e gjejne menyren sidoqofte te komunikojne dhe te ndajne Krishtin mes tyre. 

Pershendetje!

----------


## Qerim

> Të gjithë ortodoksëve të forumit desha tiu shtroj një pyetje: 
> 
> A a konsideroni veten *së pari* ortodoksë apo *së pari* të krishterë? Dmth, cili identitet ka më shumë rëndësi për ju, ai i fesë së trashëguar, apo ai i besimit në Jezus Krishtin (në se besoni në Jezus Krishtin)? 
> 
> Në se do tju thuhej se ortodoksia nuk ka të bëjë me kishën e krishterë të hershme, me krishtërimin original, si do të përgjigjeshit? 
> 
> Pres vetëm një përcaktim se si e shihni jetën e krishterë brenda të të qënit ortodoks. Nuk dua shkrime të gjata boshe, libra të tërë të copy-paste-uar  mbi vërtetësine e ortodoksisë dhe gabimet e rrymave të tjera të krishtera. Dua vetëm një përgjigje të thjeshte, nga zemra, se si e pajtoni ortodoksinë me krishtërimin në jetën tuaj.
> 
> Sa për sqarim, e bëj këtë pyetje sepse vetë jam kundër ndarjeve fetare të të krishterëve. Fatkeqësisht këto ndarje janë shumë të theksuara në këtë forum qëkur krietari inë Albo vendosi me dhunë përçarjen virtuale të të krishterëve shqiptarë. Unë besoj se pavarësisht se shumë njerez janë të rreshtuar në ushtritë fetare të imponuara nga forca e ndikime të huaja, ne mund të marrim Jezus Krishtin si bazë të përbashkët.


Une e ndjej veten ne rradhe te pare te krishtere dhe pastaj ortodox.

Nuk jam dakort se ortodoksia nuk ka te beje me krishterimin e hershem dhe origjinal.

Dikur ne nje bisede me nje mikun tim katolik, ndersa ai me thurte lavde per katolicizmin(ndoshta me qellimin qe te konvertohesha ne katolik),ju pergjigja : "Une jam ballkanas".

----------


## Tannhauser

> Ortodoks&#235; apo t&#235; Krishter&#235;?


Besoj se pyetja nuk ka asnje kuptim

----------


## thunder

Pergjigja nga Qerim eshte shume e qarte: ai beson se eshte i krishtere se pari  dhe ortodoks se dyti. Persa i perket asaj qe a ka lidhje ortodoksia me kishen e hershme . . .  kjo mund te diskutohet. Mendimi im eshte se ortodoksia, nje tradite e pjeses lindore te Perandorise Romake, eshte po aq larg nga krishterimi origjinal sa c'eshte edhe katolicismi apo protestantizmi. 

Ne rradhe te pare, kisha e hershme nuk praktikonte fe, por praktikonte Jezus Krishtin. Ata - te krishteret e pare - kishin besuar, ishin pagezuar, kishin marre Frymen, dhe kjo e gjitha ishte Krisht, dhe jo fe. 

Se dyti, ne mund te gjurmojme fillimet e kishes bizantine apo romake ne kohe, mund te themi pak a shume me saktesi se kur i ka fillimet secila. Per me teper, mund te themi akoma me me shume saktesi se cfare ka ndodhur _qe atehere_, dmth, te gjithe zhvillimet dhe praktikat e kishes ortodokse jane te qarta qe nga periudha e formimit te saj si institucion. Por pikat e lidhjes me kishen e hershme jane teper te  dobeta ose jo-ekzistente. 

Se treti, vete ekzistenca e kishes ortodokse ka kuptim vetem ne relate me rivalen e saj kishen katolike si dhe me traditat e tjera (islame etj), por si institucion i krishtere nuk eshte keshtu as me emer. ( sheh tituj si Kisha e Shenjte Katolike dhe Apostolike, Kisha Ortodokse, Kisha Lindore, Kisha Bizantine, Kisha Greko-Ruse, etj., por asnje reference qofte edhe siperfaqesore te emrit te Jezus Krishtit; por mbase me mire keshtu, qe te provohet se ky institucion nuk perfaqeson Krishtin, por nje fe, nje tradite, nje strukture politiko-fetare).

Tani, para se te "ckisherohem" dhe te quhem heretik, dhe ky shkrim te mbyllet nga censura Alboiste sic eshte zakon ne kete forum, dua te them edhe kete: ka ne mes te tradites ortodokse shume e shume njerez, individe dhe grupe te krishteresh qe e kane dashur dhe e duan Zotin e tyre, Krishtin. Edhe ketu ne forum jane postuar disa - jo shume - shkrime te autoreve ortodokse te cilet reflektojne jete nga Krishti. Kujtoj nje shkrim te nje prifti ortodoks serb (nuk e mbaj mend emrin) qe ndodhet diku ne forum, i cili shpreh disa realitete te jetes se krishtere qe kane te bejne me faljen, vuajtjet, etj. Keto lloj njerezish dhe shkrimesh i japin pak jete tradites ortodokse e cila perndryshe rrezikon te barazohet me pluhurin bizantin dhe politikat sllavo-greke. 

Problemi nuk eshte me ortodoksine _per se_por eshte me ata qe e kane pervetuar konceptin "kishe" nga kuptimi origjinal i "eklesias" ne praktikat institucionale, fetare e politike te shekujve post-Konstandin. Kjo shkon me gjere se kisha bizantine dhe prek te gjithe shprehjet e asaj qe e quajme kishe qe nga koha kur nje perandor romak vendosi ta beje te gjithe perandorine ne "te krishtere".  

Nejse, une desha vetem nje pergjigje nga ata individe brenda kishes ortodokse te cilet me ndershmeri mund te vene gishtin dhe te tregojne se si e shohin lidhjen ortodoksi-krishterim. Sa per pyetjen se ne se besojne apo jo tek Jezus Krishti, kjo vjen nga pervoja personale me shume miq e shoke qe kam nga tradita ortodokse. Shume prej tyre nuk besojne ne Jezus Krishtin dhe jane praktikisht ateiste. Ne te njejten kohe ata shkojne ne kishe disa here ne vit, ndjekin traditat dhe festat, dhe e quajne veten me krenari ortodokse. Kjo thote shume me teper per vete institucionin se sa per keta individe. Ata nuk jane njerez te keqij apo mashtrusa; ata thjesht dine qe i perkasin si tradite ketij institucioni. Por kur vjen puna per besim tek Krishti ashtu si besonin te krishteret e pare, aha, largohu prej tyre se 'sduan t'ia dine. 

Ne fund, e di se shume nga ata qe perfaqesojne nje fe, mundohen gjithmone te provojne se feja e tyre eshte origjinalja ose me afer origjinales. Sa me fetare, aq me fanatike dhe militante ata behen perballe fakteve dhe historise. Kjo skualifikon komisaret si Albo dhe Seminaristi nga ky diskutim. Une pres pergjijge nga njerez qe me ndershmeri (si Qerimi me lart) mund te thone thjesht si e bejne lidhjen ne jeten e tyre. Nuk kam nga per debate malinje teologjike me propagandiste.

----------


## Shtegtari

Seminarist,

a mund te me gjesh ndonje varg ku Krisht  thote se eshte Feja Ortodokse(?!)

Feja nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse shpikja e njeriut te rene per t'iu afruar dhe pelqyer Perendise dhe sic e ka thene nje vella ne Krisht:_gjithe sistemi fetar i ofron siguri njeriut_ .

Krishti nuk erdhi qe te krijonte nje fe apo Fene e Krishtere te Vertete.Ai erdhi qe ne nxirrte Kishen nga bota.Dhe kete duhet te mesojne mire te gjithe militantet fetare se KISHA  nuk i perket botes dhe nuk ka asnje lidhje me te. 

Permenden prostetantizmin dhe vecanerisht ate evangjelik si sekt,por harron se vete ortodoksia eshte nje sekt  nga te shumtet qe percane dhe vazhdojne akoma edhe kesaj dite te percajne Kishen. Ose te paraqiten si kisha e vertete.

Lereni Krishtin te thote se kush i perket Kishes se tij sepse vetem Ai i njeh te tijte.

Shtegtari

----------


## Manulaki

> Askund Kisha Ortodokse nuk pretendon se eshte nje fe, nderkohe qe Krishti eshte tjeter gje perkrah kesaj feje. 
> 
> Krishti eshte Feja Ortodokse. 
> 
> Protestantizmi eshte fe biblike, qe dmth qe eshte krijuar duke komentuar biblen (si gazete)! Madje protestantizmi, ne vecanti ai evangjelist eshte fe anti-fe, sepse ka krijuar nje Ligj ne baze te cilit mohon Ligjin. Eshte organizate anti-organizate, sepse organizativisht mohon organizimin e komunitetit kristian. Eshte nje strukture anti-strukture, sepse strukturalisht mohon strukturimin.
> 
> 
> Te thuash se Kisha s'ka te beje me Krishtin, meqe ne titujt qe perdor per veten nuk permend fjalen Krisht, eshte pjese e satires ironike intelektuale evangjeliste, madje edhe hipokrizi, sepse nga MIJERA sektet evangjeliste, shumica as qe e permendin Krishtin ne titullin e tyre.


Seminarist,
Me gjithe respektin qe kam per pasionin tend (ndonese shpesh shpreh teori dhe praktika kontradiktore, si ne kete rast) them se je gabim. Vete fjalet qe ke shkruar te kontradiktojne ate qe ke dashur te shprehesh.
Plus, qe askush nuk thote se Kisha s'ka te beje me Krishtin. (perndryshe nuk do te quhej kishe)

A nuk ke pare ti "orthodhokse" te tipit "ateist"? Nuk ka pse te ndihesh i kercenuar nese dikush ben nje pyetje te tille. Ideja eshte shume e qarte, por mbase do te ishte me mire te ishte vene ne kete forme: "A ka njerez qe jane pjese e kishes orthodhokse thjesht per formalitet?" Dhe pergjigja eshte: PO. Cdo kishe ka delet e zeza, cjepte, dhite.. me the te thashe. Te thuash ndryshe eshte thjesht verberi  e tepruar.

----------


## marcus1

Meq&#235; Albo i solli edhe temat q&#235; Thunderi kishte postuar tek Komuniteti Ortodoks dhe ai Katolik, e pash&#235; t&#235; arsyeshme t&#235; bashkoj ato tre postime n&#235; nj&#235; t&#235; vet&#235;m.

Gjithashtu hoqa nj&#235; postim t&#235; Zombie-t q&#235; nuk kishte asnj&#235; lidhje me tem&#235;n n&#235; fjal&#235;. K&#235;shtu hoqa edhe p&#235;rgjigjen q&#235; Manulaki i kishte dh&#235;n&#235; pasi p&#235;rgjigja e saj nuk do kishte asnj&#235; kuptim pa shhkrimin e m&#235;prarsh&#235;m t&#235; Zombie-t.

I dhash&#235; k&#235;to shpjegime k&#235;tu p&#235;r t'i shp&#235;tuar sqarimeve n&#235; ve&#231;anti n&#235; mesazh privat t&#235; tre k&#235;tyre an&#235;tar&#235;ve t&#235; sip&#235;rp&#235;rmendur.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Matrix

> Protestat e kane vendin ne forumin protestant jo ne forumet e tjera.
> 
> Albo


Ky fener i turpit e ka vendin tek mësonjësja...  :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:

----------


## toni77_toni

> Tashti, nqs nuk e di, ortodoksia eshte nje term qe shpreh formen me besnike te te qenit kristian, kuptimi i se ciles eshte adhurimi apo doktrina e vertete, keshtu qe ortodoks dmth ne vetvete kristian, edhe nuk mund te kete kristian ne te vertete pervec se duke qene ortodoks.




*Flmn p&#235;r k&#235;to rr&#235;fime dhe gjykime tua! T&#235; jesh kristian i v&#235;rtet&#235; duhet t'i p&#235;rngjajm&#235; Jezusit!


Un n&#235; Bibel asnj&#235;her nuk kam arritur t&#235; lexoj lidhur me at&#235; q&#235; ti thua.  Zoti na ka porositur krejt ndryshe; Ai na m&#235;son: "Nuk mund t&#235; shkoj te Ati ai i cili thot&#235; o Zot o Zot, por ai q&#235; kryem vullnetin e Atit tim" , andaj une jam i mendimit se edhe nese nuk jam ortodoks por katolik; dhe q&#235; jam i pag&#235;zuar n&#235; em&#235;r t&#235; Atit e t&#235; Birit e Shpirtit Shenj&#235;t, dhe, q&#235; i besoj Jezusit dhe e perqafoj  At&#235; p&#235;r Zot dhe Shpetues, Jezusit ja dorzoj jeten time; zbatoj urdh&#235;rimet e tij&#235;, dhe nese veproj sipas vullnetit t&#235; Perendis&#235;; besoj se jam kristian i v&#235;rtet&#235; edhe pa qenun fare ortodoks, por qe jam Katolik.


Mendoj se nuk ka vend p&#235;r vlersime t&#235; tilla, jemi t&#235; krishter&#235; dhe; edhe pse jemi t&#235; krishter&#235; duhet t&#235; jemi t&#235; kujdessh&#235;m; sepse, ne mund edhe t&#235; jetojm&#235; n&#235; m&#235;kat pa e v&#235;rejtur fare vetveten. Nuk jemi na ata q&#235; mund t&#235; arrijm&#235; diqka, por &#235;sht&#235; Zoti Ai q&#235; n&#235; ban neve t&#235; arritsh&#235;m.


Te e fundit ky &#235;sht&#235; mendim dhe bindje e imja!


respekt, toni77*

----------


## Shtegtari

> * Të jesh kristian i vërtetë duhet t'i përngjajmë Jezusit!
> Nuk jemi na ata që mund të arrijmë diqka, por është Zoti Ai që në ban neve të arritshëm.
> Te e fundit ky është mendim dhe bindje e imja!
> *


Amen,vella.

Keto jane fjale qe vetem Fryma mund t'ia zbuloje nje te krishteri.

Kjo eshte vertetesia e te qenit i krishtere: te besosh ne Jezus Krishtin, t'a marresh Ate ne jeten tende dhe te jetosh cdo dite me te.

Ne asnjehere nuk mund te arrijme asgje,por kur Ai  jeton brenda nesh dhe kur ne e leme te lire,atehere Ai do na beje te arrijme shume.

I falam-nderit Zotit tone,vella,qe t'i ka zbuluar keto te verteta,te cilat te tjere e kane te veshtire t'i kuptojne.

Lavdia i qofte vetem Zotit Jezus Krisht perjete.

----------


## Niagara

> Amen,vella.
> 
> Keto jane fjale qe vetem Fryma mund t'ia zbuloje nje te krishteri.
> 
> Kjo eshte vertetesia e te qenit i krishtere: te besosh ne Jezus Krishtin, t'a marresh Ate ne jeten tende dhe te jetosh cdo dite me te.
> 
> Ne asnjehere nuk mund te arrijme asgje,por kur Ai  jeton brenda nesh dhe kur ne e leme te lire,atehere Ai do na beje te arrijme shume.
> 
> I falam-nderit Zotit tone,vella,qe t'i ka zbuluar keto te verteta,te cilat te tjere e kane te veshtire t'i kuptojne.
> ...


Mbeshtes plotesisht keto dy postime,
te krishtere jane te gjithe ata qe kane ne zemrat e tyre Krishtin si Zot dhe Shpetimtar....
per Zotin nuk ka ndasi... Zoti i njeh te vetet...

----------


## Arcimedes

> *Nuk jemi na ata q&#235; mund t&#235; arrijm&#235; diqka, por &#235;sht&#235; Zoti Ai q&#235; n&#235; ban neve t&#235; arritsh&#235;m.
> *



Nuk doja qe te nderhyja ketu, por kete gje duhet me e thene. Me pelqeu shume kjo fjali qe shkruajte ti toni.

Kjo fjali eshte rrenja e besimit tend, mendoj une. Dhe kjo eshte ajo qe me terhoqi mua. E ndjej te detyrueshme per me vleresuar kete gje sepse un mendoj qe Zoti ta tha kete fjali e ti pastaj vetem se e shkruajte. 

Dhe gjerat qe  thote Zoti, un vetem i mirpres, i perulem dhe i admiroj.  
..................................................  ..................................................  ......

Ku e di une qe e tha Zoti kete fjali? E di, sepse Zoti jeton edhe prane meje, ashtu sikur ai jeton prane te gjithe njerezve, anembane ne bote.


Ja kalofshi mire dhe diskutim te mbare
Zoti qofte me ju

----------


## Lunesta

Te krishtere.

----------


## deshmuesi

Une i perkas Krishtit dhe vetem Krishtit. Feja ime dhe religjioni im eshte vetem Krishti.  Pali tha se, ajo qe une njoh dhe di tani eshte vetem Krishti. Pra kush jam une te mos e pranoj fondamentalisht nje deshmi te tille? 
 Si mendoni: Kush eshte me i rendesishem: "kostumi" apo "trupi"?  Per mua "kostumi" eshte ne sherbim te "trupit, dhe nje dite ky "kostum" do te hidhet. Mjere ai qe eshte rob i "kostumit" dhe ron per "kostumin".

----------


## Lunesta

Nje pyetje kam une (si e paditur ne pune feje qe jam) Cfare do me thene 'skizme' dhe kur ka ndodhur? Kush eshte ndryshimi mes nje katoliku e nje protestanti? Po nje pretestanti me nje ortodoks? Cfare do me thene evangjelist? Flm per mirekuptimin.

----------

